# Water Creatures



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Pacific Ancula Sea Slug by matt &quot;smooth tooth&quot; knoth, on Flickr
fringehead3Jul30-20 by divindk, on Flickr
Cockerell&#x27;s Sea Slug by matt &quot;smooth tooth&quot; knoth, on Flickr
northern right whale dolphins porpoising with humpback whale breach by matt &quot;smooth tooth&quot; knoth, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDpmvuQHpOZ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDjlYBaAytk/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDwCfr6hJm9/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Delfines by Fernando Aragón Rodríguez, on Flickr
Swimming partner by Kip Loades, on Flickr
Mantis Shrimp by justin Str, on Flickr
Baby Seal by justin Str, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CD1p027BZVp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDFFKJVhPa7/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCyi_tJguXt/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_NtdZ7nCD5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8rj61lhX7b/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-hozDUBbNc/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDwqefRn-jp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD9RcoKB78N/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD2Dye9Bk-0/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CECGCqYhiIr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD_1FdtnMUg/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDyQOh9BxTr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEFD_yIjitE/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEJVF4ZBzlG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CECCw10BEWM/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEFPTiGpdlq/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEHQ4oVhm4P/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEIBykPFNwd/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEKD0rzHIeh/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Serranus by Alfonso Exposito, on Flickr
Raja Ampat UW Photo Competition - THE BEST 25 RAJA AMPAT KAPOLDA CUP 2016 by Alfonso Exposito, on Flickr
Rape (Lophius piscatorius) by Alfonso Exposito, on Flickr
Pez de San Pedro (Zeus faber) by Alfonso Exposito, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pez mágico del Huerto de la Farmacia by Svet Luz, on Flickr
Crab by Ella Baxter, on Flickr
Sea Creature by Martin Dollenkamp, on Flickr
Male giant cuttlefish by Peter Day, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Peacock Mantis Shrimp - Odontodactylus scyllarus by Rafi Amar, on Flickr
fringehead by Todd Aki, on Flickr
California Sea Otter by Tory Kallman, on Flickr
Leatherback Sea Turtle by Tory Kallman, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBPI0-eD94J/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_0GAovHTRk/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBgiaLIhtam/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEZifUghgoN/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD_8oLAMxBl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEbuTnNBF1V/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Like Godzilla! 😱

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEZUZaxB4dQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEfZHeIn_XQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEecoqbgyCy/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B0SHJuqnPoK/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_p5Klnl43j/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIydJGFDcFw/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDoaRp3DDSo/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCWAMQ1hi5N/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDKOthVB7qV/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEkPdS2hr37/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CERUSUghbiO/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CECWsWuiCZv/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5hmKjhlFMy/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_r2an5pCxD/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B1YvGLdFP7A/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hilton&#x27;s Aeolid by Tory Kallman, on Flickr
Little sea creature by E D, on Flickr
Sea Nettle, Contained by Arthur Crowther, on Flickr
Sea creatures by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGxf-sgpQh4/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I wouldn't dare to touch the tiger shark


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Me neither


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/UBG2TP


__
https://flic.kr/p/UBG12T


__
https://flic.kr/p/U2DDcE


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/24p1Tcf


__
https://flic.kr/p/28JvnMQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/24mXei6


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Halloween Crab (Gecarcinus quadratus) Краб-арлекин by Mikhail &amp; Yana, on Flickr
Monochrome - 9031 by ❉ΨᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉＳ❉, on Flickr
Blue triggerfish, juvenile - Pseudobalistes fuscus by Francois Libert, on Flickr
@ Mishka Mia 08 by Franz Joze, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/26eJ4pw


__
https://flic.kr/p/2bGUbZS


__
https://flic.kr/p/emdEED


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

three by Todd Aki, on Flickr
naso tang by Todd Aki, on Flickr
Yellow-headed Moray - Gymnothorax rueppelliae by Rafi Amar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

She Is In Her Happy Place by Kala King, on Flickr
Tiger! by Todd Aki, on Flickr
Lunge Feeding Humpback Whale by Tory Kallman, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Skinny turtle..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seals @ Ostend.be by Fabke.be 🔆📷, on Flickr
saber gill by BarryFackler, on Flickr
reticulous by BarryFackler, on Flickr
Mona Lisa smile, Marty Feldman eyes by BarryFackler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Crabe by Rémi Pinat, on Flickr
The duo by Christian Gloor, on Flickr
little shaver by BarryFackler, on Flickr
watch hawk by BarryFackler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My pics from Big Island.

IMG_7132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7133 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Seals🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Foco by Gervânio Guimarães, on Flickr
Believe You Can Fly by T.R. Conte, on Flickr
Un rencontre d&#x27;antan by Florian Blanchard, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The penguins are very good swimmers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Phylliroe bucephala Péron &amp; Lesueur, 1810 by redsnow_, on Flickr
Crazy color change! by Todd Aki, on Flickr
two by Todd Aki, on Flickr
wavy split by Todd Aki, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Leopard blenny, female portrait - Exallias brevis by Francois Libert, on Flickr
Grey Seals by Benno Zeelte, on Flickr
Portraits by Bo Pardau, on Flickr
Portraits by Bo Pardau, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

lazy sunday.... ( in explore ) by naturephotography.ladurner, on Flickr
My friend the grouper by Jean-François Hulot, on Flickr
California Sea Lion, enjoying the sun by Robyn Waayers, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Close encounter by Bo Pardau, on Flickr
Humpnose unicornfish, juvenile - Naso tuberosus by Francois Libert, on Flickr
Kona was anything but gloomy by Todd Aki, on Flickr
Common Frog by Mark Chivers, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Pez by Julián Varela, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

fringehead2Mar12-21 by divindk, on Flickr
Halichoerus grypus #1 by EriassaFinlass Photography, on Flickr
T U R T L E o n R U B B L E S by Randi Ang, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

_Ballenas_ by i_just, en Flickr


rêve d&#x27;enfant et d&#x27;adulte aussi by flo73400, en Flickr


the whale by schmitt thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Seahorse by Justin Waits, on Flickr
young American Alligator by Barb Hennessy, on Flickr
nostrils and whiskers by marneejill, on FlickrLes anoures by Elias Debruyn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

S.E.A. Aquarium - Lionfish by Gerald Ow, on Flickr
River Otter by Nick, on Flickr
day at the spa by Todd Aki, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Naia today by Bo Pardau, on Flickr
nudibrach1April1-21 by divindk, on Flickr
&quot;Hey, this rock wasn&#x27;t here yesterday&quot; Eel&#x27;s last words by Nick Hobgood, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

tiburón by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr


Requins gris des Caraïbes by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, en Flickr


Requin citron by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Whitespotted Eagle Ray - Aetobatus ocellatus by Rafi Amar, on Flickr
Xenia Swimming Crab - Caphyra loevis by Rafi Amar, on Flickr
Goldsaddle Goatfish - Parupeneus cyclostomus by Rafi Amar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bluestripe snapper - Lutjanus kasmira by Rafi Amar, on Flickr
Búzios - Ex by defigueiredo76, on Flickr
D R I F T [Explored] by Randi Ang, on Flickr
Paracanthurus hepatus by Kary Mar, on Flickr
Buffalo Bream by Jason Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tiny Turtle by Scott, on Flickr

Striped Anthias, male - Pseudanthias taeniatus by Francois Libert, on Flickr
Bigg&#x27;s Transient Killer Whale Spyhop feeding on gray whale carcass. by Tory Kallman, on Flickr
North Atlantic Right Whale - Race Point, Provincetown, MA - April 4, 2021 by Peter Flood, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

P2181235 by Karsten Kretz, on Flickr
Blue-spotted wrasse, initial phase - Anampses caeruleopunctatus by Francois Libert, on Flickr
0W9A9290 (2) by Peter Flood, on Flickr
North Atlantic Right Whale - Race Point, Provincetown, MA - April 3, 2021 by Peter Flood, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dauphins / Mer rouge by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr
Dolphins / Red sea by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr
Aurelia aurita by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr
Bimini by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

lots by Todd Aki, on Flickr
many by Todd Aki, on Flickr
Striped sweetlips, juvenile - Plectorhinchus lessonii by Francois Libert, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

shallow water by Todd Aki, on Flickr
video! by Todd Aki, on Flickr
high flyer by Todd Aki, on Flickr
Disorder by Todd Aki, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Humpback Whale head slap. by Tory Kallman, on Flickr
Bigg&#x27;s Transient Killer Whale by Tory Kallman, on Flickr
smile! by Todd Aki, on Flickr
the rare sunny day in Hilo by Todd Aki, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

tight group by Todd Aki, on Flickr
Star puffer - Arothron stellatus by Francois Libert, on Flickr
Spotted eagle ray, subadult - Aetobatus ocellatus by Francois Libert, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

a day at the Minnesota Zoo by Walt Polley, on Flickr
Robbe im Zoo by Jürgen Senz, on Flickr
Humpnose Bigeye Bream - Large Juvenile - Monotaxis grandoculis by Rafi Amar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flying gurnard









Sea robins









Chinaman-leatherjacket









Flabby whalefish


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ocean Sunfish, or Mola Mola


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This is not a laughing devil but the shots of a bull shark from beneath.









The Angler Fish (Lophiiformes):









The Northern Stargazer (Astroscopus guttatus):










Fangtooth Fish (Anoplogaster):


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Rare Irrawaddy Dolphins Spotted In West Kalimantan, Indonesia*

*Irrawaddy dolphins have been discovered for the first time in West Kalimantan, a part of Indonesian Borneo best known for its dense tropical forests and rich wildlife.*

























With a global population of around 6,000 individuals, Irrawaddy dolphins are found in many of Southeast Asia's estuaries and mangrove areas. The presence of Irrawaddy dolphins in West Kalimantan waters was previously unknown. WWF-Indonesia and the Regional Office for Marine, Coastal & Resources Management Pontianak (BPSPL) found the rare dolphins while conducting a study in the narrow straits and coastal waters of West Borneo. 








Rare Irrawaddy Dolphins Spotted In West Kalimantan, Indonesia


<p><strong>Irrawaddy dolphins have been discovered for the first time in West Kalimantan, a part of Indonesian Borneo best known for its dense tropical forests and rich wildlife.</strong></p>




video.devamiburda.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This isn't a toy.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PRESERVING OUR ANIMALS IN THE WILD
· 
Follow
Posted by 
Kathy Pennell

Fri
The humphead wrasse is an enormous coral reef fish—growing over six feet long—with a prominent bulge on its forehead. The humphead wrasse is on the endangered list.








Some of them live to be over 30 years old. They roam through coral reefs in search of hard shelled prey such as mollusks, starfish, or crustaceans.








WWF urges local governments in the Coral Triangle to stop the trade and consumption of humphead wrasse—one of the most expensive live reef fishes in the world. Live reef fish trade in Southeast Asia continues to be a significant problem that threatens the region’s food security as well as its reefs, as poachers often resort to legal and destructive fishing methods to catch them.
Humphead Wrasse | Species | WWF


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Sailfish

Getting up to speeds of 70 mph approx, the Sailfish is one fast fishy. The Mako Shark, which is also often considered fast, only swims up to 45 mph approx, so that gives a good comparison. The Black Marlin is also considered the fastest, with supposed speeds of over 80 mph, however, given more recent research, such claims are supposedly highly exaggerated.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blue Ringed Octopus—or octopuses, since there are four species—are some of the most venomous marine creatures in the world. They live in coral reefs and tide pools in the Pacific and Indian oceans.

They’re quite docile, and will reatreat if they can, but if not, they may resort to biting. And make no mistake—this miniature marine mollusc can absolutely end you.

Their venom contains tetrodotoxin, a potent neurotoxin also found in pufferfish and some poison dart frogs. Tetrodotoxin can cause motor paralysis and respiratory arrest within minutes.

While this little critter likes to hang out in tide pools, there are very few human deaths on record, likely a testament to the octopus’s reluctance to bite. There are even a few videos of people handling them, not knowing what they are…

The octopus displays those colourful rings when it feels threatened, so rather than getting closer, it’s a good indication to get the hell out of this little cephalopod’s domain, and/or teach your kids to be careful picking up pretty things at the beach.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The blue glowing Coconut Octopus


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fractal Corals are amazing out of the world designs with multiple colors and shapes. When looking at these you just space out and ponder what are they and what is it doing or message it portrays? It is so unusual, yet so delicately gorgeous same time.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The endangered Tasmanian giant freshwater crayfish is the largest freshwater invertebrate in the world, growing to 80cm & weighing up to 3kg! Wow!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Piranha








Tiger shark








Great White








Snapping turtle


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Flying Gurnard


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

leopard cat shark 













Leopard Catshark - Poroderma pantherinum


Leopard Catshark (Poroderma pantherinum) identification guide, biology, and image gallery.




www.sharksandrays.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pinterest photo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by 
Victoria Ng


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by
Jo Mburu


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by 
Sophie


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Love of Wildlife

"This fish [Congo Tiger Fish] is only found in the central part of the Congo river system, which is a place where nobody really goes from the outside world, so most people don’t know about it. It’s related to piranhas — it’s a giant piranha, really; they can grow to the size of a large person. The teeth on this one are an inch long, which is about the same size as the teeth on a 1,000-pound great white shark."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the most intelligent fish?
Manta rays are a strong candidate for this title. They have one of the highest brain mass to body mass ratios of any fish. While this figure - the “encephalization quotient” - can be unreliable when comparing very different types of animals, when you contrast manta rays with other fish it’s clear that their brains are a cut above the rest.
They also showcase behavioural signs of intelligence on par with many mammals. They are curious and seem to maintain close social bonds. Captive manta rays are also one of the few animals that appear to recognize themselves in mirrors. This does not necessarily mean they are self-aware, as is often claimed, but I think it at least shows a higher level of understanding.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

goonch catfish
credit: Zeb Hogan


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photo source.
Smooth-coated otter © Chee Kee Teo/Comedy Wildlife Photography Awards


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the creepiest fish you've ever seen?
I don’t know if there’s a creepier fish than the goonch catfish:








Jeremy Wade caught one of these bad-boys in an episode of River Monsters, where he was investigating the disappearances of several fisherman who were pulled in by their own line, and the death of a local boy who was mysteriously dragged underwater. He believes this was the culprit:








They can grow up to almost 7 feet long, and as you can see, have a set of almost shark-like teeth. Not to mention their faces appear almost anthropomorphic with expression, compared to most fish:








They’re also called the Devils catfish, and for good reason.
Let’s not forget the alligator gar:








They are claimed to reach 15 feet, and are found in the United States. Thankfully, there have never been a confirmed attack on people. The only threat they pose to us is their poisonous eggs. Still, I think I’d have a heart attack if I was swimming and saw that face in the water.
Fish can be scary.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pinterest


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beauty on blue by BarryFackler, on Flickr
Baby penguin |Facts About Cute Penguins|Why can’t penguins fly? https://ift.tt/dCmGNEv by BUZZ FEED, on Flickr
beautiful coris by BarryFackler, on Flickr
the early shark by BarryFackler, on Flickr


----------

